# Who goes down when Cuddy comes back??



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I know it will be Span......but they should be cutting Monroe.I know it has only been a couple weeks,but he is looking a whole lot like a re-incarnation of LenDale White.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

KUBEL!!!!!!   :wink: :lol: Right Smalls!!!


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Yeah, that good for nothin' no bat swingin half-*** plate discipline sumbatch! In fact lets send Cuddy down WITH Kubel and get pridie up here. Not near enough "scrappers" on this team!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

:rollin:


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I am going to guess Span as well. Monroe is diseased. I can't believe we keep picking up guys like White, Batista, and Monroe to give us power, but they just go further in the tank than they already were. I wish we could just pony up for a legit power hitter.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Like Julio Franco??


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

djleye said:


> KUBEL!!!!!!   :wink: :lol: Right Smalls!!!


Kubel got the game winning hit on Saturday and a grand slam against the Whities.He will hit close to or above 300 this year. :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> above 300 this year


I'll take that bet too Ken!!!!! :wink: I am already taking stuff from Smalls, let me know what you want to lose!!!! :lol:


----------

